# DS #4944: Megaman Zero Collection (USA)



## T-hug (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6251^^


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 9, 2010)

Yess!!! Searching right now


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG I thought it was a new post on the japanese relase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good surprise !


----------



## Gore (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess I'll get this..


----------



## waffle1995 (Jun 9, 2010)

finally


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2010)

Yaaaaaaay Woohooo!!! Me want me want !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Going to look for it right away !!


----------



## luke_c (Jun 9, 2010)

Great! Can't play it until next week though, got too many exams on and too much homework and revision to do, NFO says fully cracked and playable.


----------



## haflore (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes! I was right!
I'm off to go search for it.


----------



## Shyvnal (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy shiat


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

Saw this after beating a boss in zx.


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

Heh, VENOM also dumped Megaman Zero when it came out on GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 9, 2010)

Can someone confirm it when they found it?


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 9, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! Im so searching for this...my normal site doesn't even have it yet.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh fun, and precracked too huh?
Though Venom have been running their mouths lately...
Oh well, can't complain too much.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Oh fun, and precracked too huh?
> Though Venom have been running their mouths lately...
> Oh well, can't complain too much.



No, you can't complain at all. (or else you'll sound like a jerk)


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 9, 2010)

Hah, Introed/Cracked/Underdumped... Gotta love these stupid releases... Eventually a clean one will get released.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 9, 2010)

hurrah


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 9, 2010)

My usual place doesnt have it but thats okay I gotta get going to work anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus its okay as I'm playing Apollo Justice (yeah old I know)


----------



## piglywigly (Jun 9, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Hah, Introed/Cracked/Underdumped... Gotta love these stupid releases... Eventually a clean one will get released.




Yeah...Cracked releases are so stupid. I absolutely hate playable releases.  I LOVE to download clone PC games that aren't cracked


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope another team re-dump this one, i really don't like the intros. Anyway downloading it right now from my usual source.


----------



## bunsy (Jun 9, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Hah, Introed/Cracked/Underdumped... Gotta love these stupid releases... Eventually a clean one will get released.



I would argue that the stupid would be sitting on some uncracked garbage that you can't play in the interest of having some untouched super awesome collection. You can either get this release, which works today on all cards. Or you can get your preferred clean dump which will need individual firmware updates that will come some time in the nebulous future.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 9, 2010)

piglywigly said:
			
		

> phoenixclaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I know man. I just couldn't help having a SCDSTWO that doesn't need cracks most of the time. I know because the Japanese clean version of this plays without the need for cracks.


----------



## moosh1989 (Jun 9, 2010)

still searching for it at the moment but if i find it ill drop a link if it lets me any one else have it yet??


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> piglywigly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U shi shi shi. It works with the patch. Deal with it.

Edit: ^^^^^^^No you won't be dropping any links. That's against the rules.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! HELL YEA!!!!

10 mins and it gonna be up on my favourited rom site "awesome face"


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 9, 2010)

why are you all complaining....when the jap version was put out all ya'll said ya'll couldn't wait for the usa version that was actually out. now we have a fully working usa version. Chill out!


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 9, 2010)

Time to give this a try, I guess


----------



## moosh1989 (Jun 9, 2010)

fine i wont give a link lol but if i find it ill tell you all then message me and ill give you a link if thats not illegal


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Hah, Introed/Cracked/Underdumped... Gotta love these stupid releases... Eventually a clean one will get released.



>_> yes.. stupid that they give u the possibility to download the rom, specially the intro that can be skipped in 1 sec with the simpl use of the A button... yyyyyyyyyyyes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In case you didnt notice, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

whats the large filename? : o


----------



## kaliflower (Jun 9, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> why are you all complaining....when the jap version was put out all ya'll said ya'll couldn't wait for the usa version that was actually out. now we have a fully working usa version. Chill out!



Then people will complain and want an undub version of the english one. :I  Some of you are never satisfied with FREE things.


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Jun 9, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> why are you all complaining....when the jap version was put out all ya'll said ya'll couldn't wait for the usa version that was actually out. now we have a fully working usa version. Chill out!



Probably because Cracktros are annoying as fuck unskippable things that stand between you and the regular intros and your game. Seriously, I don't need another 10 seconds between me and my game!

EDIT:

Whoa, it's a skippable one? Oh that ain't so bad then, I still have nightmares about the SUXXORS Tetris release with the unskippable dickwaving cracktro.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

moosh1989 said:
			
		

> fine i wont give a link lol but if i find it ill tell you all then message me and ill give you a link if thats not illegal



Oh, but I do believe it's illegal. (and still against the rules)


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2010)

My ONLY complaint with pre-cracked ROMs is that they are just that; pre-cracked.  The download SHOULD contain the clean ROM and a patch you can apply to the ROM to fix it if it doesn't work on your flashcart.

But I guess that makes too much sense.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 9, 2010)

KevTehNev said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol I know right...im just happy i might be able to get this game before work. i know what im doing on my break


----------



## MasterM (Jun 9, 2010)

I remember gba versions were oldschool difficult. I hope it havent been changed since then.


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Jun 9, 2010)

Why are we all excited about this piece of shit anyway?

I mean My Hero Firefighter just came out: 
http://gbatemp.net/t232175-ds-4943-my-hero-firefighter-usa


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

Any AR codes yet?


----------



## arevir711 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nada, still searching up a storm over here! Funny incident, last night around 8-9pm Google said, "Megaman Zero Collection NDS ROM" is the top 40 most popular search at the moment. Good luck all! Can't wait to get my Megaman on!!!


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> Why are we all excited about this piece of shit anyway?
> 
> I mean My Hero Firefighter just came out:
> http://gbatemp.net/t232175-ds-4943-my-hero-firefighter-usa



You're right!


----------



## Cortador (Jun 9, 2010)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> Why are we all excited about this piece of shit anyway?
> 
> I mean My Hero Firefighter just came out:
> http://gbatemp.net/t232175-ds-4943-my-hero-firefighter-usa



Lol. Too funny. Just can't stop laughing.


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Jun 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> moosh1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not complaining or flaming the site, (lovely site I'm cool with the rules.) But I'm quite reminded of head shops where you'd go to buy bongs and pipes for illegal drugs, but if you talk about getting drugs or having them then you're thrown out.  I get the reasoning for the rules completely and don't want to usurp it, I just find it to be an interesting parallel.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> Why are we all excited about this piece of shit anyway?
> 
> I mean My Hero Firefighter just came out:
> http://gbatemp.net/t232175-ds-4943-my-hero-firefighter-usa




Are you Serious. That game is a piece. My Hero Firefighter.... LOL


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Is this really 4944? I find a lot of Bakugan and Kamen Rider with that number.. 4994 gives me RMZC..


----------



## arevir711 (Jun 9, 2010)

BINGO!!!

Deathwing Zero I have 4998 - Megaman Zero Collection (Usa)


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2010)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> Why are we all excited about this piece of shit anyway?
> 
> I mean My Hero Firefighter just came out:
> http://gbatemp.net/t232175-ds-4943-my-hero-firefighter-usa




(Off topic) 
AHA! AHA! AHA! AHAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You are the best.

(On topic I guess)
I am still looking my butt off, still can't find it but I wont rest untill I find it!!


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't get thrown out here for talking about having them or getting them. It's just that you can't talk about where to get them.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> Is this really 4944? I find a lot of Bakugan and Kamen Rider with that number.. 4994 gives me RMZC..



I agree. The numbering system for Nintendo DS games is totally fudged. It needs to be fixed and reconstructed.


----------



## bunsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> My ONLY complaint with pre-cracked ROMs is that they are just that; pre-cracked.  The download SHOULD contain the clean ROM and a patch you can apply to the ROM to fix it if it doesn't work on your flashcart.
> 
> But I guess that makes too much sense.



So you want to enforce an extra step for nearly all end-users, instead of having everyone just plop the file on their SD card and play? Have you seen the release threads for cracks and trainers here, and how most of those posters need step by step instructions to do something as basic as apply a patch? What purpose does this serve, other than appeasing your desire for clean dumps?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Off-topic:

Worlok-- Your sig = made of awesome. Borderlands ftw.

On-topic: I still can't buy this at my local GameStop... sucks. -.-


----------



## raulpica (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh, I'm not convinced at all of this.

I mean, they didn't even upscale the resolution of the games, and you have to play with a black border around it (played the (J) one yesterday)...

Capcom seems to have done a lazy work this time


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

arevir711 said:
			
		

> BINGO!!!
> 
> Deathwing Zero I have 4998 - Megaman Zero Collection (Usa)




Really? Nothing but a Spanish forum with the game and a NFO file comes up when I type that in.


----------



## HuMaNpUmPkIn (Jun 9, 2010)

How coincidental, I found an italian one! Lol


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2010)

BING- aw nuts!

beat me to it arevir711


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 9, 2010)

So, it is patch version ? What about unpatch version ?


----------



## arevir711 (Jun 9, 2010)

Salamai,

Check you messages!


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 9, 2010)

MasterM said:
			
		

> I remember gba versions were oldschool difficult. I hope it wasnt change since then.


yes and no.
they made a direct port of the games, and added an "easy playthrough" where you start out much easier than the 1st game, and as you progress it slowly goes back to regular difficulty.
this easy playthrough is optional though.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

Imma downloadin it too.It better not have the AP >: [


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Jun 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Meh, I'm not convinced at all of this.
> 
> I mean, they didn't even upscale the resolution of the games, and you have to play with a black border around it (played the (J) one yesterday)...
> 
> Capcom seems to have done a lazy work this time



Who the hell wants ugly scaling resulting in the wrong aspect ratio and muddy sprites? Do you watch DVDs in Fullscreen too?


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

arevir711 said:
			
		

> Salamai,
> 
> Check you messages!



You didn't, did you?


----------



## HuMaNpUmPkIn (Jun 9, 2010)

I found it too....
When I did, it was like I was So happy 
*Shifty eyes*


----------



## ranalmog (Jun 9, 2010)

bah! cant find it...any help?


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2010)

arevir711 said:
			
		

> BINGO!!!
> 
> Deathwing Zero I have 4998 - Megaman Zero Collection (Usa)



Thank uuuuuuuuuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Found it right away when I read this


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd point out that you can use bongs and pipes to smoke legal things too.
They're not made just for the illegal stuff.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hugs google^^

....

>_>


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Meh, I'm not convinced at all of this.
> 
> I mean, they didn't even upscale the resolution of the games, and you have to play with a black border around it (played the (J) one yesterday)...
> 
> Capcom seems to have done a lazy work this time


So you want the results to be like SF4?

Sorry but Classical games + Classical sprites + new game console + 4 games in 1 is ftw


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Meh, I'm not convinced at all of this.
> 
> I mean, they didn't even upscale the resolution of the games, and you have to play with a black border around it (played the (J) one yesterday)...
> 
> Capcom seems to have done a lazy work this time



Would you rather play this collection right now? Or would you rather they take it back and go back and translate and release OSS (an upscaled BN1 that you pay full NDS price for one extra and kinda pointless scenario) today?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 9, 2010)

W00T! Found it! Wasn't too hard.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

HuMaNpUmPkIn said:
			
		

> I found it too....
> When I did, it was like I was in _*paradise*_ ;D


I see what you did thar.


----------



## arevir711 (Jun 9, 2010)

ranalmog.. you have a message


----------



## vaan661 (Jun 9, 2010)

found it as well yay


----------



## Langin (Jun 9, 2010)

HuMaNpUmPkIn said:
			
		

> snip



If I where you you should read the rules again, you may NOT hint to any rom site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just edit your post!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't find it


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

I found it!!!! The site is so boggy. STOP AND LET ME FINISH.


----------



## Dopeman187 (Jun 9, 2010)

Holla at it!!!!!!! Found it. SOOOOOOLIIIIIDDD


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 9, 2010)

I want it!!!! i want It!!! but my local store will have the game until next month T_T


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2010)

bunsy said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not supposed to be easy to pirate games, you know.  If someone can't figure out how to patch a game with a fix file, then maybe they shouldn't be pirating them at all.


----------



## moosh1989 (Jun 9, 2010)

found it downloading now yeah-yuh!!!!! been waiting all day for this


----------



## arevir711 (Jun 9, 2010)

GORE and alidsl, check message


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> arevir711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks much!

Thank you for your patronage

We hope to see you again hmm?
(not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 9, 2010)

bunsy said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a problem then. People who can't figure out how to work a patching program should not be pirating. End of story.

I think clean dumps are important for any hacking/modification, but other than that I don't mind that much. I just hate that any intro/cracktro is not touch-screen compatible, while I often browse and select games with my touch screen. I guess it's not an issue with a game like this, but a more touch-heavy game would be quite annoying.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Found did, thanks for the person who hinted me


----------



## Langin (Jun 9, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> Found did, thanks for the person who hinted me



Same for me, THIS GAME IS SWEET, a must have!


----------



## .Darky (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, finally.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

arevir711 said:
			
		

> GORE and alidsl, check message



Are you sending everyone links to romsites?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> arevir711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's against the rules, isn't it ?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes....Mods Monitor PM's


----------



## alidsl (Jun 9, 2010)

You would never guess would you lol

Damn 12 mins


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> Hyborix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh lawl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game brought me back..


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2010)

Dammit - all the ones I'm finding are (J)


----------



## bunsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> It's not supposed to be easy to pirate games, you know.  If someone can't figure out how to patch a game with a fix file, then maybe they shouldn't be pirating them at all.



It's not supposed to be easy to release games. If someone can't figure out how to crack copy protection, then maybe they shouldn't be releasing games at all.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

No AP,works like magic"drooools"


----------



## arevir711 (Jun 9, 2010)

Confirmed working on CycloDS 1.59


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Dammit - all the ones I'm finding are (J)




I found it...but the goddamn rom site is SLOW, down or filled full of people trying to get the ROM

or my cock sucking ISP is blocking me


either way I can't fucking get it


----------



## Epsilonsama (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe I found it but is going slow as hell.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> My ONLY complaint with pre-cracked ROMs is that they are just that; pre-cracked.  The download SHOULD contain the clean ROM and a patch you can apply to the ROM to fix it if it doesn't work on your flashcart.
> 
> But I guess that makes too much sense.



^ agreed.  only legitimate reason (pushing legitimate here...) to prepatch these roms is to keep your name out there.


----------



## Cecil_666 (Jun 9, 2010)

i can't find it...


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Whenever I find a rom that is hard to find, they ALWAYS upload to a lame uploader

and this game is like 41mb


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Epsilonsama said:
			
		

> I believe I found it but is going slow as hell.




it will Speed up HOPEFULLY when the Megaman Zero Collection Craze passes.


----------



## nIxx (Jun 9, 2010)

bunsy said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Rayder and honestly if you can´t use a simple patch file (and possibly google a bit to understand) you are just dumb.

PS: Why is everybody talking about where to get it ;P ?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG

@Stanleyopar2000 i found it too. we must be at the same site then cause its been loading for 15 mins and still has a blank gray screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and my computer is fast with this Wifi connection even with one bar


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> bunsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




agreed X2.

if you can't understand it...then maybe you should just buy games like the rest of the world


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not that hard to find, it'll propagate to faster places soon


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> It's not that hard to find, it'll propagate to faster places soon




it's not the fact of playing it earlier as to the fact of..

HA HA..I got it before most "sources" did...I got over on all of you xD


----------



## gamemaster2010 (Jun 9, 2010)

just found it,thanks for who posted the tip


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 9, 2010)

Woot just 7 minutes left


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

5 frikkin' minutez blood pressure highhhhhh


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

oh ya i forgot to tell my cardname and firmware

Acekard 2i Akaio 1.7

Works great


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

Found it as 4998, DS-Scene number scheme prolly.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

found it i am not going to give any download link ^^


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> KevInChester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So effin what I had it since last night wayy before you so you have no right to brag
its just childish so stop. and I hate bragging people


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

fuck that Slow (for some reason now it's fast again ) rom site


got it somewhere else


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

lawl whats the use of bragging on who gets the game first


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> found it i am not going to give any download link ^^



rly? lol


----------



## signz (Jun 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> My ONLY complaint with pre-cracked ROMs is that they are just that; pre-cracked.  The download SHOULD contain the clean ROM and a patch you can apply to the ROM to fix it if it doesn't work on your flashcart.
> 
> But I guess that makes too much sense.


Exactly my opinion. If they'd put the patch in the archive it would be ok.


----------



## Coconut (Jun 9, 2010)

Holly....... 353 people are looking at this right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But thats a cracked version, isn't it? Will wait for a clean on then


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

Found it im not gonna say where it is but the intro Screen it says Cracked by Venom anyways hope others Find it as well ^^


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Found it im not gonna say where it is but the intro Screen it says Cracked by Venom anyways hope others Find it as well ^^




does it have that long drawn out and unskippable cracktro that CRAWLS up on the screen that Tertis Party DS had??

(so fucking annoying)


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Found it im not gonna say where it is but the intro Screen it says Cracked by Venom anyways hope others Find it as well ^^


Didn't get that.. but i can still play it


----------



## GRmask (Jun 9, 2010)

the game is working on r4 1.18 with ysmenu!!!!
i'm on the second boss of zero 1.


----------



## default2k (Jun 9, 2010)

Just found it and downloading now. Thanks to the people who hinted here, i wouldnt have found it otherwise. 






 Cheers.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 9, 2010)

The download is going a bit slow for me. I wonder why. :\


----------



## raulpica (Jun 9, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSS was something I was waiting for. I was not asking for an entire snazzy remake of MMZ, but heck, I'd feel totally ripped off if I had bought this game, seeing those black borders and those filler images on the lower screen.
A little on-screen map would've been a better idea.


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 9, 2010)

Woo found it!! I'd always loved to play those megaman series, those are the ones I've never played. Thanks Yuan, your post helped.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

awesome game..

but..I wish they would have not censored out the blood or maybe added a LITTLE graphical touch to it : P

Wholy mother of Shit...

> 351 User(s) are reading this topic (219 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


----------



## moosh1989 (Jun 9, 2010)

works great on TTDS with latest firmware


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 9, 2010)

Jesus this site is slow, 30 damn KB's per second? I could easily pull a gig in under 5 minutes under normal circumstances

Lol at everyone who is searching for hints XD.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

found it at a more faster site


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> found it at a more faster site



Meh, i only use 1 main site, and a backup site. And since neither had i did a bit of forum searching and managed to find what i was looking for.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 9, 2010)

Playing now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never played megaman before


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

wholy shit X2...

im my search for this ROM..
I found a romsite AND a site for DPG downloads






but who needs DPGwhen I have an iPod Touch 3G and a PSP xD


----------



## Cortador (Jun 9, 2010)

7 minutes to go here. Hopefully its the clean version.


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

Venom intro as always and already trimmed version (althought NDS Tokyo says it was incorrectly trimmed).


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

I love how everyone complains about black borders... seriously.. it's a game, the screen is small enough as it is. If you seriously can't play a game that's not in super ultra high definition 20,000,000x16,000,080 pixels on your 2000" TV screen without black borders you're not really much into games are you?

I understand expecting a certain amount of quality, but games are meant to be a fun way of killing time (aka entertainment). No one is forcing you to buy (or download) or play this game. I wonder how many people these days ever played a board game..

And now to the on-topic part..

Confirmed working SCDSTwo EoS 1.02 (as if there was a doubt.. but putting it out there).


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't like the intro? Open the ROM in a hex editor and change the byte at 4607F from 1A to EA. Now it'll automatically skip the intro.

Works in No$.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Venom intro as always and already trimmed version (althought NDS Tokyo says it was incorrectly trimmed).




Sounds like you are pissed off...


is the cracktro really that annoying?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

it is working on DSTWO


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it working on R4 Wood?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

According to an earlier post, yes.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> The download is going a bit slow for me. I wonder why. :\




56 Kb / second for me...

instead of the 12 KB / second on that other slow site (which is not slow anymore)


well..i'm also using another site too


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh wow seriously? After my last post i got 3 damn PM's asking me for a download link


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

I got mine at around 90-98kb/s.. lucky I guess?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't if it was asked before, if yes, my apologies. The games were ported or are running through a emulator?


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> Don't like the intro? Open the ROM in a hex editor and change the byte at 4607F from 1A to EA. Now it'll automatically skip the intro.
> 
> Works in No$.



Good one, really worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (even though I don't care about intros).


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 9, 2010)

Bah


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Oh wow seriously? After my last post i got 3 damn PM's asking me for a download link


----------



## default2k (Jun 9, 2010)

Working on Latest Wood R4. Woot.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine's at 60kb/s and the download progress sometimes interrupts itself. :\


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Oh wow seriously? After my last post i got 3 damn PM's asking me for a download link


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

it is working on Acekard 2i


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG i Effin hate Venom's Intros they are annoying
could someone please kill that intro in the clean release


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> OMG i Effin hate Venom's Intros they are annoying
> could someone please kill that intro in the clean release
> 
> If you really want to kill it
> ...



Use a Hex Editor to do that (google it).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay! I found it!

Easy as pie


----------



## sturmee (Jun 9, 2010)

found the rom took 15 minutes to download


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 9, 2010)

Just saying


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 9, 2010)

see I told you guys yesterday that the release group was going to get the game it just that the supplier showed up late with the goods


----------



## signz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullspeed from FTP ftw! ;D

I'm looking forward to the Clean Version (I kinda hate pre-cracked/patched ROMs)


----------



## moosh1989 (Jun 9, 2010)

dont really get why ya getting so annoyed with the venom start up screen its like a few seconds long and if it wasnt for them we would prolly be asking for a AP patch right now geez


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 9, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Fullspeed from FTP ftw! ;D
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Clean Version (I kinda hate pre-cracked/patched ROMs)


me too


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ..snip..
> 
> 
> you are a unfit individual for the league of our swashbuckling comradery
> ...



Quoted for the lulz


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

It's finished!...but first i'm removing that slow cracktro....

how do I do that again?


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> It's finished!...but first i'm removing that slow cracktro....
> 
> how do I do that again?



Wow seriously? The venom intro? That's just mean.


----------



## evilhomura89 (Jun 9, 2010)

mine is not working..i wonder why
it just boot into a blank black screen after the venom intro...
AKAIO 1.7 on Acekard 2.1


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it Ascends up the screen *way* too slow for my liking = .


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really


----------



## Coconut (Jun 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, not mean, very very smart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On of the reasons I hate VENOM cracked roms is because of that intro.... So me gonna wait for clean version


----------



## gmdaisuke (Jun 9, 2010)

i download but it is .nd5 someone knows if i can play on acekard??


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Want a little more difficulty in your game? Perhaps a tiny bit of screen space?

Use this code.. 

0213AC3B 00000020

It basically hides your health bar so you have no idea how much health you have. This is NOT infinite health. You can still tell your low on health through Zero's animations, but you won't know exactly how much you have. I found it while porting GBA codes to their new DS equivalents. Not sure if this works in Easy mode.. don't care to test it.

Edit:

It makes health restore items do nothing too.


----------



## Coconut (Jun 9, 2010)

gmdaisuke said:
			
		

> i download but it is .nd5 someone knows if i cam play on acekard??



Change it to nds


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

gmdaisuke said:
			
		

> i download but it is .nd5 someone knows if i can play on acekard??


rename the file to .nds


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 9, 2010)

Coconut said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just sad. Seems kind of stupid to wait for something that you can get right now with only a minor difference.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jun 9, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> Want a little more difficulty in your game? Perhaps a tiny bit of screen space?
> 
> Use this code..
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. I just ported the exact same code from the JP version. It gives you a large health bar.


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Press A to it go away or use the Hex edit on last page to get rid of it.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> Deathwing Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It didn't for me. On the US Venom one without hex-editing the cracktro.


----------



## Coconut (Jun 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't mind waiting, learning physics


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes finally killed that intro so annoying


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> Don't like the intro? Open the ROM in a hex editor and change the byte at 4607F from 1A to EA. Now it'll automatically skip the intro.
> 
> Works in No$.




Don't see it : /


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 9, 2010)

I will wait for clean rom instead but thanks.


----------



## Helveteskuken (Jun 9, 2010)

Shouldn't this be un-numbered(xxxx) since it's trimmed and pre-cracked?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Probably, but the number seems to be wrong anyway.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Yes finally killed that intro so annoying



Can you PM me? I want to kill the intro as well.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jun 9, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> Prof. 9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, wait, it has a different code type. Mine has code type 2 (8-bit), yours has 0 (32-bit). Sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 9, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> I love how everyone complains about black borders... seriously.. it's a game, the screen is small enough as it is. If you seriously can't play a game that's not in super ultra high definition 20,000,000x16,000,080 pixels on your 2000" TV screen without black borders you're not really much into games are you?
> 
> I understand expecting a certain amount of quality, but games are meant to be a fun way of killing time (aka entertainment). No one is forcing you to buy (or download) or play this game. I wonder how many people these days ever played a board game..
> 
> ...


Playing old games (DOS, C64 and the like) regularly, so I don't really care about graphics. 

But I actually expected a bit more, from this collection. I'm not talking about gameplay, mind that. The gameplay of the Zero series is nonetheless excellent.

Fact is, that this is a full-fledged commercial game. And it wouldn't have been so hard for Capcom to implement a scaler or something in the options.

I'd probably be better off playing the old ones from my GBASP, then. At least then I won't have black borders


----------



## Helveteskuken (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, and I'm the only one getting slowdowns? Playing on an Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7 and a 8GB class 6 Micro SDHC card.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it me or is this version suck compared to the japan release of the game and look no blood. NO Capcom did it again they screwed up the games again


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> Deathwing Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can cause crashes though, so be careful... after all you're not supposed to have 0 life.


----------



## Dana Crysalis (Jun 9, 2010)

Being a gamer from the C64 era, the intros don't bother me at all, in fact I'm amused by the music they used for it.  It's just one button press to go past it, don't even have to wait, it's less bothersome than the unskippable splash screens for tools used in game (YES I KNOW YOU USED THE DAMN CODEC I DON'T CARE)


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 9, 2010)

i get home and this is out sweet!! i bought the first game on gba and i could not beat the desert stage with that harpire lady she was a bitch!!


----------



## Burum (Jun 9, 2010)

Found it aswell, now all  I have to do is find a way to rebind the keys without the use of shoulderbuttons (for mine do not work because of MAGIC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Maybe I'll be able to play through the series with this collection, since I never got to play the games on the GBA.


----------



## Helveteskuken (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Is it me or is this version suck compared to the japan release of the game and look no blood. NO Capcom did it again they screwed up the games again



They removed the voice overs for the bosses too, and they where in the US and EU GBA releases.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

wait...there is no blood when you slash a baddie in half??

WTF!?

Megaman Zero 1's firsrt cutscene had a few reploids die by a laser beam...and there was blood


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Helveteskuken said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm Could Someone try and do a sands of destruction folder trick and folder swap with the japan release and this release


----------



## basher11 (Jun 9, 2010)

im late again. damn it. oh well

im not use to playing this game on the DS.

i was a better player on the GBA


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Helveteskuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes...this is making me want to play the japanese version so bad...


----------



## Kyo 3-16 (Jun 9, 2010)

It it possible to hex edit so that you can edit ALL the buttons? I would like to swap the B & A buttons.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> Don't like the intro? Open the ROM in a hex editor and change the byte at 4607F from 1A to EA. Now it'll automatically skip the intro.
> 
> Works in No$.



Any idea if this works for Flash Carts?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

it works on DSTWO but it is a little laggy 
it works on Acekard 2i no problems


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Prof. 9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Worked here on AKAIO 1.7 and Wood 1.08, so yes


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh brother.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY! *Scrounges for Hex Editing program.*


----------



## pitman (Jun 9, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Prof. 9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works perfectly (and without an intro) with R4 wood 1.08.

I remember playing the first MZ on an emulator when it came out in 02' this sure is nostalgic.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 9, 2010)

Kyo 3-16 said:
			
		

> It it possible to hex edit so that you can edit ALL the buttons? I would like to swap the B & A buttons.



you can do that in the config screen. ive got mine set up like ZX had it


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

some one released a clean version of the game


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> some one released a clean version of the game



Yes, but doesn't that lock-up?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

is anyone have a DSTWO and Megaman Zero collection is laggy?


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> it works on DSTWO but it is a little laggy



?

ive got it on DSTWO and havent noticed lag, any spot in particular?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

idk im gonna check


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

Japanese version is better. We needs some AR codes for the Japanese version. The American one blows.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

Maverick Lunar X said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at the train mission


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> Maverick Lunar X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got past that part, no lag whatsoever. maybe an sd card problem?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

maybe i am going to format it


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Im gonna do surgery on the japanese Abraham release and the clean release and see if i can switch the sprite files around and make the japanese voices over to the english version and the blood


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Im gonna do surgery on the japanese Abraham release and the clean release and see if i can switch the sprite files around and make the japanese voices over to the english version and the blood



DO it


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

good luck try to replace the chinese to english to have a english-Chinese rom


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Im gonna do surgery on the japanese Abraham release and the clean release and see if i can switch the sprite files around and make the japanese voices over to the english version and the blood


Not as easy as you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

open the Rom in DS Lazy...nothing about USA or JP or NA or JAP has shown up..


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn do cracktros ever annoy me. Oh well, kudos to VENOM for dumping this one so quickly! Time to get me a hex editor for Linux and remove that intro.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, have this thing open in a Hex Editor... I can't find "4607f" I have found 46077F, and 46079.... Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 9, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Ok, have this thing open in a Hex Editor... I can't find "4607f" I have found 46077F, and 46079.... Am I looking in the wrong place?



try using xvi32


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Ok, have this thing open in a Hex Editor... I can't find "4607f" I have found 46077F, and 46079.... Am I looking in the wrong place?



Use Goto function (probably on edit menu) and type this 4607F, remembering to select it as a Hexadecimal (Hex) address.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I am using... like I said... left side I found the 2 I listed, but not 4607F


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck...I think you would have more luck dissasembling the USA version and try to overwrite the JAP version if you want the blood....

god knows where that file is at.

BTW - opened the JAP cracked Abraham release too...nothing that I can see or understand that will get us closer to the goal of what we want.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

May have gotten it.... testing.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually bought both of these. Japanese and English

On my own dumps the following files in the Japanese version are bigger in size than the English version when viewed in NitroExplorer. I thought these might be the voiceover files.





sub_com_z2.bin (Not actually any different, but should be replaced just to test)
sub_dtbase_z4.bin
sub_elf_z2.bin

and anything else that starts with sub_

I'm going to try replacing these and the sound data to see if it works


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Im gonna do surgery on the japanese Abraham release and the clean release and see if i can switch the sprite files around and make the japanese voices over to the english version and the blood
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Nuclear Raven @ Jun 9 2010, 11:26 PM) I actually bought both of these. Japanese and English
> ...


thx good luck


----------



## highanimalhouse (Jun 9, 2010)

The cracktro doesn't annoy me at all -- I'm just glad it works on AKAIO 1.7 on my Acekard 2.1i


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay, Hex editing worked. ^^ Skips that silly intro. Anyone know what the differences are other than the intro between this and a clean dump?


----------



## takun32 (Jun 9, 2010)

46079 is the correct one....I tried it and it skips it. However you will see it flash when you boot up the game. Hopefully, In the future, someone will know a way to fully remove it, but right now this is a good way to skip the annoying message. I really wish it was fully gone though.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

takun32 said:
			
		

> 46079 is the correct one....I tried it and it skips it. However you will see it flash when you boot up the game. Hopefully, In the future, someone will know a way to fully remove it, but right now this is a good way to skip the annoying message. I really wish it was fully gone though.



Agreed, but only a minor set back. Again, any differences between this and a clean one? (If anyone knows)


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

takun32 said:
			
		

> 46079 is the correct one....I tried it and it skips it. However you will see it flash when you boot up the game. Hopefully, In the future, someone will know a way to fully remove it, but right now this is a good way to skip the annoying message. I really wish it was fully gone though.
> 
> Hahaha, true. It is just a less than a second flash.
> 
> ...



The exact difference, only when someone has the clean dump to hex compare them. But, for example, NDSTokyoTrim says it was incorrectly trimmed.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

Maverick Lunar X said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i formated it and again is lagging


----------



## basher11 (Jun 9, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> takun32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the clean one doesn't have a shitty intro?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got to go somewhere soon, but I'll be testing it while I'm out.

Feel free to find NitroExplorer and extract said files from the japanese and put them in the english game.

Also make sure you extract the sound data files as well if you do this. They are no different in size but if the voices are dummied out in the us version and you dont replace these files with ones from the japanese version the voices likely will not play 

Sound Data Files (Obviously)
sound_data.sdat
sound_data_z1.sdat
sound_data_z2.sdat
sound_data_z3.sdat
sound_data_z4.sdat

Possible Voiceover Files (Need to Confirm this)
sub_com_z2.bin
sub_dtbase_z4.bin
sub_elf_z1.bin
sub_elf_z2.bin
sub_elf_z4.bin
sub_mini_z3.bin
sub_mini_z4.bin
sub_new_z2.bin
sub_old_z2.bin
sub_recipe_z4.bin
sub_result_z4.bin
sub_save_z4.bin
sub_z1.bin
sub_z2.bin
sub_z4.bin


These also possibly could be voice files as well, however they do not differ in size between the versions and they might actually be script files for the text displayed in the game.

Dont replace these files in the US version with those from the Japanese version unless replacing all of the files listed beforehand doesn't work. I have a hunch these are used for the text.

talk_z1.bin
talk_z2.bin
talk_z3.bin
talk_z4.bin


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nuclear Raven said:
			
		

> I've got to go somewhere soon, but I'll be testing it while I'm out.
> 
> Feel free to find NitroExplorer and extract said files from the japanese and put them in the english game.
> 
> ...



this is getting interesting


----------



## takun32 (Jun 9, 2010)

hey while you guys are at it, why not create a patch to include the remastered tracks? I tried it yesterday with the japanese rom but I can't seem to locate the sound data, which goes to show how much of a noob I am at this.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 9, 2010)

takun32 said:
			
		

> hey while you guys are at it, why not create a patch to include the remastered tracks? I tried it yesterday with the japanese rom but I can't seem to locate the sound data, which goes to show how much of a noob I am at this.



you know, they aren't hackers. and most of the songs i found in the sound data were just midi's.


----------



## moosh1989 (Jun 9, 2010)

loving this game sooo much


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 9, 2010)

What the hell? Undubbing already? o_0


----------



## Goli (Jun 9, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> takun32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little did you know it is possible, on some games.
I once changed Devil Survivor's horrible battle theme for Persona 4's.


----------



## Cortador (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean version out. Just letting yall know.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll give this game a try but I always get my ass kicked with the MMZ games. >__>


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

Cortador said:
			
		

> Clean version out. Just letting yall know.


i am downloading it now ^^
P.S(to everyone that wants the rom) Stop pming me to tell you the download link i won t give to you


----------



## Makoto0729 (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I the only one actually having trouble with the clean version?

The cracked version has the intro that annoys the hell out of me, but the sprites seem messed up on the clean version when I start the game...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 9, 2010)

This is why I dump my own games, these days scene releasers are releasing more games with intros and cracks, when I'd rather rely on either patching it myself, or running the clean ROM on supported Firmware updates.

I wasn't going to download this anyway, oh no. I'm absolutely buying this.


----------



## L551 (Jun 9, 2010)

Makoto0729 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one actually having trouble with the clean version?
> 
> The cracked version has the intro that annoys the hell out of me, but the sprites seem messed up on the clean version when I start the game...



It's an acekard problem, it works fine here on DSTWO and CycloDS.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

Makoto0729 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one actually having trouble with the clean version?
> 
> The cracked version has the intro that annoys the hell out of me, but the sprites seem messed up on the clean version when I start the game...


On wich card do you have this problem?, i can't test it right now because i'm still downloading it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Replacing sound files and all that shit....

will report here.


----------



## Makoto0729 (Jun 9, 2010)

L551 said:
			
		

> Makoto0729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have an Acekard. I've tried both No$GBA and my Supercard DSONE with EOS newest version, and get the same issue with both.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> Cortador said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a message too.. I replied back telling they can't get it then promptly blocked them. I'm such a nice guy


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 9, 2010)

There, the hex edit using Hex Editor for GNOME worked without a hitch.


----------



## one-piece (Jun 9, 2010)

I think, It should be easier replace the japanese text and add the text in english


----------



## T-hug (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone else got this on MMZ1:




I beat the first boss then took the data retrieval train mission but as soon as it gets to the third area of the mission the game crashes to these screens.

Bad crack?

I'm using Acekard2i akaio1.7 btw


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man they are so lazy they can t even search for gods shake try to search with google


----------



## haflore (Jun 9, 2010)

I found both on a quick trip to the forum on my favourite site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking forward to playing it when I get in.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else got this on MMZ1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try to download the clean rom


----------



## signz (Jun 9, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else got this on MMZ1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, that screen popped up short before Zero got revived (at the beginning) for me. Thought it's because of a cheat...


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Kyo 3-16 said:
			
		

> It it possible to hex edit so that you can edit ALL the buttons? I would like to swap the B & A buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Wierd Im almost half into the game and its perfectly fine


----------



## powerking56 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys I have a question about MMZC. Should I use the VENOM cracked one or the normal one saying ind? I have both and I'm not sure which one is better. Thanks all.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean rom works, or does it have AP? As for the annoying intro screen on the cracked version. See the bottom of page 9 on this forum for a way to bypass it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

fuck this .-.

all this undubing and hacking shit is driving me up the wall...


let someone else rack their brain over it...

mine is fried @[email protected]

edit - wow..even the character pictures are different in the Japanese version compared to the USA version

why did you have to be suck a dick to us Americans Capcom...?

do we mean nothing to you??


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have a question about MMZC. Should I use the VENOM cracked one or the normal one saying ind? I have both and I'm not sure which one is better. Thanks all.


the one that is saying ind


----------



## justinne14 (Jun 9, 2010)

The cracked version messes up my sd card......
The clean one works but thee graphics is messed up.....
How to fix this?


----------



## Yukito (Jun 9, 2010)

I've tried undubbing, i found (I think) that all text are actually stored in the overlay folder..
I've tried switching the entire DATA folder, and all it did was switching some graphics (like the title screen or the "BACK"/ "YES"/ "NO" buttons, blood) and the japanese sound.

So I think that the DATA folder is practically the same for the U and J.

I also tried switched the OVERLAY folder from the U to J, the rom crashed, so I also switched the arm7/9.bin

This gives you a japanese game with US text and sound.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

justinne14 said:
			
		

> The cracked version messes up my sd card......
> The clean one works but thee graphics is messed up.....
> How to fix this?


the clean rom isn t lagging for me now i am using a DSTWO ^^


----------



## lrwr14 (Jun 9, 2010)

hey i have it, the craked version works on Ez flash Vi, however the clean rom has messed up graphics and when i move the screen gets slightly darker till I stop.

Moving house on friday so I won't have internet for 2 weeks, lucky this came out in time. .


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats weird its Working for me on AKAIO 1.7 so far im on the 3rd Boss btw im using Venom Crackedmy download went around 200 KB

EDIT: PS im gonna try the Clean ver in a few mins.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yukito said:
			
		

> I've tried undubbing, i found (I think) that all text are actually stored in the overlay folder..
> I've tried switching the entire DATA folder, and all it did was switching some graphics (like the title screen or the "BACK"/ "YES"/ "NO" buttons, blood) and the japanese sound.
> 
> So I think that the DATA folder is practically the same for the U and J.
> ...




wait...so replacing the Arm 7 and 9 bin AND the overlay folders will undub it??


----------



## justinne14 (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> justinne14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't lagging, messed up graphics.


----------



## powerking56 (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> justinne14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm now that the clean rom works properly on CycloDS Evolution running 1.58 firmware.


----------



## justinne14 (Jun 9, 2010)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using R4 Wood 1.08


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean rom doesn't work well at AKAIO 1.7, corrupted graphics.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Clean rom doesn't work well at AKAIO 1.7, corrupted graphics.


how Badly corrupted do you have a screenshot?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 9, 2010)

I just bought the game. It's pretty sweet!


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Very, haha.


----------



## Yuan (Jun 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completely






Just cut-scene stills aren't corrupt.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

using the DATA switch and Arm 7 and 9 switch

I CAN CONFIRM that this gives you half assed english in some parts...but the ROM crashes after you choose NEW GAME


----------



## L551 (Jun 9, 2010)

Complete screen corruption on Acekard, but no corruption on either CycloDS or DSTWO. Weird...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Undubing process - 

CAN'T GET THE ROM TO NOT CRASH OVER NEW GAME.

Replaced Arm 9 and Arm7

DATA AND OVERLAY.

Game is USA...but the data files is japanese...

can't boot MMZ 1-4 without it crashing.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

I've also got corrupted graphics using the clean rom on AKAIO 1.7, Wood 1.08 and latest sakura, it works fine on DSONEi and DSTWO


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Undubing process -
> 
> CAN'T GET THE ROM TO NOT CRASH OVER NEW GAME.


You should probably make another topic dedicated to that under Romhacking.
Completely out of place here in the release topic.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean rom works on Supercard DSTwo. No lag, no messed up graphics, no problems that I've noticed.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to Report the clean Version Works on Win DS Pro i just tried it no Corruption whatsoever.







still havent Tried on DSTWO or Acekard 2i will Report back.


----------



## signz (Jun 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it only happened once (I'm at 3rd mission or so, dunno - watching TV atm (FF7 Advent Children is on) but it didn't happen again so far)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

humm...maybe the problem exists in the undubing because im using the cracked Venom for the USA, and the cracked Abraham release....


----------



## Yukito (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Yukito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As well as the y7/9.bin else it crashes. That gives you the U version, with J sound and text (backgrounds graphics stays U version)


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 9, 2010)

The Venom Cracked version is working perfectly on the latest M3 Sakura Firmware


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yukito said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So.

what do I need to replace in order for it to be Undubed with Blood but English text?

tell me what works : D

don't tell me what doesn't work because that will only confuse me ._.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> So.
> 
> what do I need to replace in order for it to be Undubed with Blood but English text?
> 
> ...


Seriously, move this to a topic in romhacking, there's enough clutter here and it'll be easier for people to find when you figure out what works.


----------



## LilTennyo (Jun 9, 2010)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> Don't like the intro? Open the ROM in a hex editor and change the byte at 4607F from 1A to EA. Now it'll automatically skip the intro.
> 
> Works in No$.



Can someone help me with this? I've never used a hex editor and I cant find 4607F.
Im a complete noob at this sorry


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 9, 2010)

Game works great. The intro isnt all that annoying, but i used the hex edit to remove it anyway. I Dont really care about clean or not. As long as it works best.


----------



## TheLifeRuiner (Jun 9, 2010)

omg i am so happy

bit saddened to hear that the clean rom doesn't work on AKAIO 1.7

i was going to buy the individual MMZ games for GBA (i probably still will eventually lol), but now i'm just gonna buy this!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok i tried on Supercard DSTwo it works so far on the First part See


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Ok i tried on Supercard DSTwo it works so far on the First part See


Im on AKAIO 1.7 and I beat the first game now im on the second game with no problems


----------



## VLinh (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it comfirmed working for the wood R4 1.08?


----------



## DarkSzero (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to play this, but my DS broke. T_T


----------



## piglywigly (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to ask one question...I've seen so many people complain about a 1 second 1 button push to go past an intro and spend SO much time to hex edit to get the intro out.  Can anyone give me one real reason why its such a big deal? I'm so confused...I just dont understand what the big deal about it is.  If I have the original cart I have to spend way more time to just boot it up.  We have intros and stuff in keygens and all sorts of stuff...I still dont see the big deal


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok i just tried it on AKAIO 1.7 and Acekard 4.21 its True is Corrupted Graphics however on AKAIO 1.7 and Acekard 4.21 Venom Released works Also using Non DMA Mode for AKAIO (holding the A Button skips Venom Intro Screen and no Corrupted Graphics.


----------



## LilTennyo (Jun 9, 2010)

piglywigly said:
			
		

> I want to ask one question...I've seen so many people complain about a 1 second 1 button push to go past an intro and spend SO much time to hex edit to get the intro out.  Can anyone give me one real reason why its such a big deal? I'm so confused...I just dont understand what the big deal about it is.  If I have the original cart I have to spend way more time to just boot it up.  We have intros and stuff in keygens and all sorts of stuff...I still dont see the big deal



I think its just personal preferences....some people just dont want it? for me, I dont like the look of it but thats my opinion


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

Venom's intro is actually quite nice.
You can hold any button while the game is starting and it'll skip the intro.
This is one of the most user friendly intros ever.
And people still complain.


----------



## Clookster (Jun 9, 2010)

piglywigly said:
			
		

> I want to ask one question...I've seen so many people complain about a 1 second 1 button push to go past an intro and spend SO much time to hex edit to get the intro out.  Can anyone give me one real reason why its such a big deal? I'm so confused...I just dont understand what the big deal about it is.  If I have the original cart I have to spend way more time to just boot it up.  We have intros and stuff in keygens and all sorts of stuff...I still dont see the big deal



I think the problem is that it reminds you that you're a pirate everytime you start the game. That's why people hate it so much. I don't really have a problem with it either.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Venom's intro is actually quite nice.
> You can hold any button while the game is starting and it'll skip the intro.
> This is one of the most user friendly intros ever.
> And people still complain.




yea, come to think of it...it's better than the one that Tetris Party (PRECRACKED) had


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Venom's intro is actually quite nice.
> You can hold any button while the game is starting and it'll skip the intro.
> This is one of the most user friendly intros ever.
> And people still complain.


im not Complaining about his Intro but most People do so i told them they can use Non DMA Mode to skip it.


----------



## piglywigly (Jun 9, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> piglywigly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow...that's a shame...so they have a conscious problem that they didnt spend 30 dollars and actually buy the game.  Maybe they should stop whining about it for pages and pages.  I know many people say that the intros and other "scene" things make it even cooler cause you ARE the hacker! HACK THE PLANET!!!! HACK THE PLANET!!! haha....


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the Non DMA mode skipping it, it's you holding down the A button.
You can hold down any button, even a dpad direction, and it'll skip the intro.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 9, 2010)

Why are people complaining about the intro anyway? It's not like they bought it, so they shouldn't have anything to complain about. If it's that much of a problem, hex it off or hold down a button.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see didnt notice that sorry about that then.Thanks for Correcting me though.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Megaman Zero Collection Undub Topic > 

http://gbatemp.net/t232250-undubing-megaman-zero-collection


----------



## kmafitz (Jun 9, 2010)

Most cheats cause game to lag


----------



## YayMii (Jun 9, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, Non-DMA doesn't exist anymore. Regular booting is "New DMA", holding A button is "Quicksave DMA", and holding X button is "Old DMA".


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jun 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i didnt know this Either i keep that in Mind Yaymii Thanks.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 10, 2010)

Also, this release is a nuke. Venom pre-cracked it, and introed it. In *insert ROMsite here*, they supply you with a 100% clean Megaman Zero Collection from an independent dumper, and the cracked Venom release. Maybe you should replace this release with said independent release.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2010)

It doesn't work on my R4i, whenever it loads it says error please reset system


----------



## SolidSnake120 (Jun 10, 2010)

My graphics are appearing corrupt, is anyone else having this problem and know how to fix it? im using an m3REAL with the latest sakura firmware i believe.  any help?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> It doesn't work on my R4i, whenever it loads it says error please reset system



are you using the cracked one?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im going to try the uncracked one now


----------



## bejiman (Jun 10, 2010)

Is this the first Capcom game that has AP?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't bother, it won't work.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crap i wanna play this game badly!


----------



## Ulttimaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Er, having odd issues. Game won't load on my AK2i with AKAIO 1.7(Neither cracked nor uncracked), but both versions work on my EDGE 1.9. =/


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ulttimaa said:
			
		

> Er, having odd issues. Game won't load on my AK2i with AKAIO 1.7(Neither cracked nor uncracked), but both versions work on my EDGE 1.9. =/
> 
> QUOTE(highanimalhouse @ Jun 9 2010, 04:30 PM) The cracktro doesn't annoy me at all -- I'm just glad it works on AKAIO 1.7 on my Acekard 2.1i



ask that person.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this, but the CLEAN dump works fine in a CycloDS running B.3.  No crack needed.

I did notice some weirdness in the enhanced menu though......the enhanced menu and its functions work, but while in the enhanced menu you'll see lines flickering in the top screen.  To see this, get to a part in the game where you're actually controlling Megaman, then pop into the enhanced menu.  You should see what I'm talking about.  I'll tell ya, I thought my top screen was dying or something for a minute there, but it ONLY does it on this game, and ONLY in the enhanced menu.  Like I said though, other than that flickering, all the functions seemed to work and I could go back to the game without an issue.

To be honest, I'm not sure if I should be worried about that or not.


----------



## Makoto0729 (Jun 10, 2010)

Pardon my asking, but I've tried two different hex editors on the Venom version to remove the intro, and neither can find 4607F, or it doesn't show right, or something. I don't quite know. Can anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 10, 2010)

Makoto0729 said:
			
		

> Pardon my asking, but I've tried two different hex editors on the Venom version to remove the intro, and neither can find 4607F, or it doesn't show right, or something. I don't quite know. Can anyone recommend a good one?


Use XVI32, i've used that one to remove the intro.


----------



## skx7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Megaman_Zero_Collection_NDS-VENOM

NUKED



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> bad.dump_undersized_missing.region.tag_zip.not.allowed_flashcarts.tested.for.cra
> k.not.listed.in.nfo


----------



## Makoto0729 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you, dude! Much appreciated!


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 10, 2010)

The Venom patched version works on my R4 SDHC (revolution for ds) firmware 32.

Who can fucking believe it? >_>


----------



## link_xt (Jun 10, 2010)

Am I the onyl one who notices some "slowdowns" when going from point A to B?

A________Slowdown________B

Forward or backward, is this a level loading system?


----------



## absinthee (Jun 10, 2010)

SolidSnake120 said:
			
		

> My graphics are appearing corrupt, is anyone else having this problem and know how to fix it? im using an m3REAL with the latest sakura firmware i believe.  any help?


This happens if you're using the clean rom.  

I'm using Venom's release on the M3i Zero with the latest Sakura.  Everything works great.


----------



## Clookster (Jun 10, 2010)

link_xt said:
			
		

> Am I the onyl one who notices some "slowdowns" when going from point A to B?
> 
> A________Slowdown________B
> 
> Forward or backward, is this a level loading system?



I just noticed the same (M3 Sakura / MMZ1 2nd level)


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 10, 2010)

sakax said:
			
		

> Megaman_Zero_Collection_NDS-VENOM
> 
> NUKED
> 
> ...


thanks, I owe ya now i can finally play!
Also I never played the first 4 and still see blood in the game, is that normal?


----------



## Dr. Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

The cracked version of this game works on my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.6 firmware.


----------



## piglywigly (Jun 10, 2010)

Megaman_Zero_Collection_NDS-VENOM

UNNUKED! 

release.is.fine_fully.working


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 10, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> sakax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st game has blood in the beginning.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone mentioned this, but the CLEAN dump works fine in a CycloDS running B.3.  No crack needed.
> 
> I did notice some weirdness in the enhanced menu though......the enhanced menu and its functions work, but while in the enhanced menu you'll see lines flickering in the top screen.  To see this, get to a part in the game where you're actually controlling Megaman, then pop into the enhanced menu.  You should see what I'm talking about.  I'll tell ya, I thought my top screen was dying or something for a minute there, but it ONLY does it on this game, and ONLY in the enhanced menu.  Like I said though, other than that flickering, all the functions seemed to work and I could go back to the game without an issue.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure if I should be worried about that or not.




Same thing happened to me.

That, and sub weapons don't work on B.3.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 10, 2010)

Megaman Zero Collection Undub Progress >  http://gbatemp.net/t232250-undubing-megama...p;#entry2901481


----------



## SolidSnake120 (Jun 10, 2010)

anyone have a solution or idea on how to fix my corrupted graphics issue? :/


----------



## leon27607 (Jun 10, 2010)

Was wondering if this is just a compilation of all the Megaman Zero games or if it even has any bonus features, anyone know?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, it's just a compilation. "Bonuses" are: Wallpaper on the touch screen, mod cards for MMZ3.


----------



## Yuan (Jun 10, 2010)

SolidSnake120 said:
			
		

> anyone have a solution or idea on how to fix my corrupted graphics issue? :/



Use VENOM cracked release for while.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Megaman Zero Collection Undub Progress >  http://gbatemp.net/t232250-undubing-megama...p;#entry2901481



Gotta love it when people completely waste their time for no reason.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 10, 2010)

Edgarrobles, seriously? How much more of a scrub can you get...
You're first post is a link to a rom site.
Take it down now or you'll get banned.

EDIT: I mean you joined like two seconds ago. Don't they make you type that whole "I will not link to roms" and such?
I mean really dude... you're just stupid...

AND you double posted...


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 10, 2010)

cracked version works on R4i-sdhc with v1.09 firmware (just in case anyone still cares)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 10, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Deathwing Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This why the scene don't use stupid numbers.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 10, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily a waste of time for those who would like to have the blood remain in the games but can't read Japanese.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 10, 2010)

I haven't really played much megaman since the snes days. I downloaded this tonight not expecting much! To my surprise I'm really enjoying it and I can't put it down been playing for 6 hours straight. It's made me even want to download the nds versions. Also I think there is something wrong with me I like having intros


----------



## Matt0125 (Jun 10, 2010)

SWEET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love megaman games.  by the way did anyone else get two roms with their download? i got a venom rom and an iND rom. Anyone know why?


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 10, 2010)

Matt0125 said:
			
		

> SWEET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the venom rom has the intro and the iND one doesn't.


----------



## Adeus (Jun 10, 2010)

VENOM one is cracked with intro and no graphics glitches on megaman zero 
while iND is not cracked and will have some graphics glitches when u start playing megaman zero.


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 10, 2010)

Adeus said:
			
		

> VENOM one is cracked with intro and no graphics glitches on megaman zero
> while iND is not cracked and will have some graphics glitches when u start playing megaman zero.



They both work perfectly on my SCDSTwo. I have not experienced any graphic issues with any of the 4 games contained in either rom. The graphic glitches seem to be problems with certain flashcards or firmware versions. Before it's asked, no, I cannot explain why the Cracktro-Venom release doesn't seem to suffer from graphic glitches, but I highly doubt it's their AP method. Finally, the clean (and venom) roms have been confirmed to work on flashcarts other than the SCDSTwo.


----------



## Adeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Deathwing Zero said:
			
		

> Adeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm... i'm using R4 with Wood firmware. tested with ysmenu for me i still have the glitches for the clean rom. the crack venom rom shows no sign of a glitch or anything. aside from just the clean rom glitch it works perfectly without having to be patched or anything for AP.
just as u said the glitch should be a problem with some flashcarts. since i'm using quite an old one

Regards,


----------



## L551 (Jun 10, 2010)

I think the glitched graphics IS some sort of AP, would explain why a majority of carts have it, but only a few don't using the same ROM. I know nothing about hacking these though, so I don't know


----------



## Adeus (Jun 10, 2010)

L551 said:
			
		

> I think the glitched graphics IS some sort of AP, would explain why a majority of carts have it, but only a few don't using the same ROM. I know nothing about hacking these though, so I don't know



maybe cause i tested a clean JPN rom with the cart i have it didn't have the graphics glitch like the clean US version which to e is kind of weird in some sense.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 10, 2010)

This is good news bad news for me, Good news, I have something to tide me over till Arc Rise Fantasia, bad news, It cames out just as my holidays are nearly over T.T, meh its not like  i pay attention in class anyway


----------



## Overwhelming (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm only getting graphical glitches in SCDSTwo's manu (real time saving, etc) with the iND release.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2010)

Love the C64 style intro on this one, good to see Venom using music in their 'tros now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2010)

Does this work on Acekard?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 10, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> Does this work on Acekard?


yeah see the previous posts


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> xmastermiix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cbf ty anyway


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 10, 2010)

one of the two games i wanted is released... it will be a very long game esp since there are different versions


----------



## wolfdude (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice collection! I've finished MMZ1 and 2 on GBA, gotta finish the latest two now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, this intro is amazing, I just love intros and VENOM did a nice job in this one. People that hate intros should buy the full game instead of complaining for something they are getting for free.


----------



## ZeroTm (Jun 10, 2010)

Ugh the patched game freezes after an amount of time. The first freeze occured when I got killed by the second boss, the next one happened when I beat him. Played with R4 wood 1.8


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 10, 2010)

Strange, that didn't happen to me. BTW, im using acekard with akAIO 1.6 RC2 (lazy to update)


----------



## tenkai (Jun 10, 2010)

i dont know why but i like the song being played for venom what is it a made up song or did it come from a game?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2010)

tenkai said:
			
		

> i dont know why but i like the song being played for venom what is it a made up song or did it come from a game?



Original chiptune by a chap called Wivern according to the scroller credits.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope they release a cheats file update. I need an infinite lives cheat.
I really don't want to have to do such a thing, but I'll be damned if I'm going to miss out on missions forever if I get a game over. What a stupid game design decision. I could see if I had to start the mission over from the beginning, that's fine, but missing out on it forever? Screw that.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 10, 2010)

Cracked piece of shit. They should release the game and the patch separately or not at all.
What people who love intros and cracked dumps don't understand is if there's no clean dump out then there can be no game fix for the various cards.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Cracked piece of shit. They should release the game and the patch separately or not at all.



Simple solution, don't download games.  If you don't like the scene and the groups which have been releasing and cracking scene releases for years and years, turn off your computer and head to your local GameStop instead.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 10, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm way ahead of you. I'll be dumping this latter today.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, guess you'll be cracking it as well if it doesn't work with your card.  Groups which get games early, get their hands on imports, or crack protection deserve to put intros on.  If you don't want the game free, before it's released in your territory or with protection removed so you can use it on your card, then simply buy the game and there's no need to moan.


----------



## wolfdude (Jun 10, 2010)

Why people keep complaining about the cracked intro? You are already getting the game for free, when you were supposed to buy it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At least show some respect and gratitude for the guys who wasted their time to crack it and make it available for us. 

Anyway, the chiptune song is really awesome! That's what I luv in those intros. I miss so much the GBA intros as well, there was a group called Eurasia I guess who made some really awesome intros as well.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2010)

Eurasia and Mode-7 had some great GBA intros, DCS and Capital (Who had Wayne Kerr who worked on Fairlight PC intros, amongst others, on board) had some of the best on the GBC.

Used to love the Pompey Pirate and Automation Atari ST Compacted Disc menus when I was a kid, they got some awesome results out of pretty limtied hardware and some really memorable tunes.


----------



## subanark (Jun 10, 2010)

This is little more than just a repack. The easy mode simply gives you all the powerups in the game. They don't even bother to change the interface any to represent this (your lives always remain at x9, your money is always 9999).


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2010)

beat all 4 in a few hours. just remembered how easy the game was


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> beat all 4 in a few hours. just remembered how easy the game was



did you cheat? thats kinda sounds impossible so you beat everyone in 30mins or less i highely doubt it


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



by a few hours meaning at least 5-6 hours.

besides, i've played the games before. i know what I'm doing


----------



## jimkakajim88 (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG!thats co0l.


----------



## tajio (Jun 10, 2010)

So um can someone who barely played Megaman games in their life play this game?

I've only played the Megaman games with the Blue Megaman and the kid...


----------



## plasmatron (Jun 10, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> tenkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a remake from the c64 gametune  FAIRLIGHT ) not the group ). I think the original composer was Neil Baldwin ? Remake sounds OK, but I really love the new c64 styley cracktro ! VENOM RULEZ !


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> So um can someone who barely played Megaman games in their life play this game?
> 
> I've only played the Megaman games with the Blue Megaman and the kid...


I've never played megaman before and I find it fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The controls are easy to get used to and the game isn't too hard


----------



## lrwr14 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok, after updating my Ez flash Vi with the new update, the clean rom doesn't have messed up graphics, but I don't know if their are any other problems yet.


----------



## Gazooki (Jun 10, 2010)

Any particular reason why talking to Ciel right after the first mission simply won't work? 

Using R4 Wood 1.08 if that's of any use.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2010)

i can talk to her fine, and I'm using wood r4.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 10, 2010)

I had that problem. Take a few steps back and try again.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

I _Think_ that you need to press up


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2010)

you *HAVE* to press UP to talk to people.


----------



## pasc (Jun 10, 2010)

Isn't it kinda pointless to have it in the original resolution ? I would rather have it fill out the full screen.

Yet still, Zero ist awesome none the less.


----------



## Sabata (Jun 10, 2010)

For some reason, the cracked one doesn't work, Black screen after Cracktro although, the clean one works it has that stupid AP.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's the intro in flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://flashtro.com/page.php?id=2416


----------



## Fabis94 (Jun 10, 2010)

These Megaman Zero series suck. I want them to make the original Mega Man like they do on Xbox live arcade.


----------



## Cide (Jun 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> by a few hours meaning at least 5-6 hours.
> 
> besides, i've played the games before. i know what I'm doing



Did you the play them on the default 'Easy Scenario" or on 'Title Select' mode?  There's a big difference.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 11, 2010)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! I like the intro. Nice flashback to the past.. even though it's a style from way before MMZ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I simply LOVE the intro tune. I could listen to this thing an hour straight. And now, with the flashtro, I can! =D


----------



## wessel261 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> My ONLY complaint with pre-cracked ROMs is that they are just that; pre-cracked.  The download *SHOULD* contain the clean ROM and a patch you can apply to the ROM to fix it if it doesn't work on your flashcart.
> 
> But I guess that makes too much sense.


It does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice game(s)
Nur fine with me on wood, but only the cracked version
I don't mind the intro, I'ts _their_ backup
and backups are for yourself
so he can do with it what he wants
As we say in the netherlands "je moet een gegeven paard niet in de bek kijken" meaning "don't look a given horse in the mouth"
as in, be happy with what you get for free, don't look for the bad stuff on it


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 11, 2010)

Megaman Zero Collection - Megamen Zero 1


Megaman Zero Collection - Megamen Zero 2



Megaman Zero Collection - Megamen Zero 3



Megaman Zero Collection - Megamen Zero 4


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 11, 2010)

I never played Megaman games. So I downloaded it but I can't play normally because
all the graphics are doing weird things so I can't see a thing -_-


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm sure it's probably been asked and answered but I'm not reading through all these pages so I would appreciate if someone could help me...
I played through MMZ1 just fine, but upon starting MMZ2, I can't use my subweapon. Is there any reason for this?
Also, playing on CycloDS firmware B.3, and tried both cracked and uncracked versions and this still happens.


----------



## Goli (Jun 12, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's probably been asked and answered but I'm not reading through all these pages so I would appreciate if someone could help me...
> I played through MMZ1 just fine, but upon starting MMZ2, I can't use my subweapon. Is there any reason for this?
> Also, playing on CycloDS firmware B.3, and tried both cracked and uncracked versions and this still happens.


Did you change the attack mode controls? Something similar happened to me too.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 12, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I changed them to the exact same thing I set them as in MMZ1...


----------



## basher11 (Jun 12, 2010)

my controls are B for weapon, R to switch to Sub Weapon and back.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 12, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> my controls are B for weapon, R to switch to Sub Weapon and back.



I have it rigged where my setup is.
B = Jump
Y = Primary weapon
A = Subweapon
R = Dash


----------



## basher11 (Jun 12, 2010)

my setup is the same as when I played the GBA version.
it's easier for me.


----------



## CharmingLugia (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone know the games ID?


----------



## FTommy (Jun 13, 2010)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> plasmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 13, 2010)

Is the venom release pretrimmed? I have it coming out as 62.5 mb.....


----------



## basher11 (Jun 13, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Is the venom release pretrimmed? I have it coming out as 62.5 mb.....



yeah, it's pre-trimmed


----------



## magicksun (Jun 13, 2010)

im playimg zero 1 in ysmenu , and have in part like a half second freze , somebody have this problem?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2010)

Megaman_Zero_Collection_USA_PROPER_READNFO_NDS-iND


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2010)

And

Megaman_Zero_Collection_USA_CLEAN_DIRFIX_READNFO_NDS-iND is out too.

What does dirfix mean ?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2010)

The first release would imply they propered VENOM's release the second looks like it's just a clean dump of the cart.  They put DIRFIX as the PROPER tag is incorrect.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you. I will grab this clean version instead of venom. CHEERS!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 14, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> Anyone has this tune or can point me to a download link?



Not the exact version, but here's another remake of the main C64 Fairlight game theme
http://www.mediafire.com/?nwy232mykwm


----------



## FTommy (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you very much,Star


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

correct me if i am wrong
i yet to see any fix for the IND-clean rom

feel free to try this patch with the IND clean rom?
http://www.multiupload.com/ZK4XKSA18O

it works for me on akaio 1.7


----------



## FlashCartHelpKid (Jun 21, 2010)

i wish i had this game (i bought it) i just want to back it up on my acekard


----------



## synxiii (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I have the latest update for my M3i Zero but every I try to load this game up, it's telling me that I have a Save data file format error message.

Last time I updated wasn't very long ago and that was for Super Robot Wars: Lord of the Elemental.


----------



## monkeym42 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeym42 (Jul 31, 2010)

can anyone help when i get to omegas second form using venoms crack on mmz3 it crashes and has graphical glitches any help i am useing a r4i.cn card


----------

